# Unterschied zwischen Transistor und Relais Ausgang



## Papa_Bene (15 Februar 2011)

Hi, 
der Titel sagts eigentlich schon, wofür brauche ich einen Transistor und wofür einen Relais Ausgang?

DANKE!!


----------



## Verpolt (15 Februar 2011)

Papa_Bene schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Titel sagts eigentlich schon, wofür brauche ich einen Transistor und wofür einen Relais Ausgang?
> 
> DANKE!!



Relais-Ausgang= Potentialfreies schalten (24V / 230V....)

Transistor-Ausgang= Potential gebunden (i.d.R 24V DC)


----------



## Papa_Bene (15 Februar 2011)

ok
also was ich eigentlich jetzt vorhabe, ich möchte 24v verbraucher und 12v verbraucher mit der selben Steuerung Moeller 719-dc-rc ansteuern.
Ich würde jetzt jeweis den Minuspol der Beiden netzteile an eine schiene Klemmen, und dann je nach dem ob ich 12V oder 24V am jeweiligen Verbraucher benötige vom jewiligen netzteil über den verbraucher in die Steuerung gehen.
Stelle ich mir das so rictig vor, oder gibt es da eine einfachere Möglichkeit?


----------



## -Andreas- (15 Februar 2011)

*...Strombelastbarkeit Digitaler Ausgänge*

Ein Transistorausgang ist nur wenig strombelastbar (max. 0,5A), dagegen kann ein Relaisausgang wesentlich höheren Strom schalten (bis zu 5 A).

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## Verpolt (15 Februar 2011)

Papa_Bene schrieb:


> ok
> also was ich eigentlich jetzt vorhabe, ich möchte 24v verbraucher und 12v verbraucher mit der selben Steuerung Moeller 719-dc-rc ansteuern.
> Ich würde jetzt jeweis den Minuspol der Beiden netzteile an eine schiene Klemmen, und dann je nach dem ob ich 12V oder 24V am jeweiligen Verbraucher benötige vom jewiligen netzteil über den verbraucher in die Steuerung gehen.
> Stelle ich mir das so rictig vor, oder gibt es da eine einfachere Möglichkeit?



Stell dir einfach 2 Relais´ vor. Beide werden von der Steuerung geschaltet.

Das 1. schaltet 24V über einen Schließer.
Das 2. schaltet 12V über einen Schließer.

Hast eine Ausgabekarte mit Relais´s, kannst die 12V / 24V direkt dort anschließen.

Hast eine Ausgabekarte mit Transistoren, kannst die 24V direkt dort anschließen. (sofern die Leistung nicht zu viel ist)

Bei 12V müßtest ein zusätzliche Relais ansteuern (24V A1/A2), das dann deine eigentlichen 12V über den Schließer schaltet. (oder über Spannungsteiler / Elektronik was austüfteln)


----------



## element. (15 Februar 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass mit Transistoren i.d.r. höhere Schaltfrequenzen / kürzere Zeiten möglich sind, und sie richtig behandelt das ewige Leben haben, weil kein mechanischer Verschleiß.


----------



## winnman (15 Februar 2011)

Bei solchen gemischten Potentialen darauf achten dass der Minus beider Potentiale ordentlich geerdet ist. 
Falls das nicht möglich ist, dann die beiden "Netze" entsprechend auf Isolation überwachen und mit Überspannungsableitern schützen, auch 2 polige Überstromschutzorgane sind dann zwingend.


----------



## Papa_Bene (16 Februar 2011)

Hi,
also die Harware ist schon bestellt,
Easy 512-DC-R (6DI 2AI / 4DO Relais)
Easy 400-POW (24V 1,25A)
Conrad Schlatnetzteil (12V 150mA)

Ich habe genau folgendes vor:
Die Steuerung soll durch einen Ein/Aus schalter eingeschaltet werden, dann sollen 2 Massenwertsensoren Überprüft werden, hierzu schließe ich zwei 12V Lüfter an einen Ausgang Parallel an.
Die Sensoren brauchen eine Versorgungsspannung von 24V, also schließe ich auch die an einem Ausgang Parallel an.
Eine Rote und ein Grüne lampe bekommt jeweils einen Ausgang um Go oder No-Go an zu zeigen.

Des weiteren sollen 3 Verschiedene Paarungen überprüft werden, also noch drei Taster, die den Prüfprozess starten.
Und ein Bestätigungstaster, der die Prüfung wieder beendet.

Die Massenwerte werden in fomr einer Spannung von 0,1V - 3V dargestellt.

Diesen wert vergleiche ich mit einem Grenzwertschalter, und lass je nach dem die Rote oder Grüne Lampe leuchten.


----------



## element. (16 Februar 2011)

mit 150mA wird das nicht gehen. mit 1500 schon eher.


----------



## Papa_Bene (16 Februar 2011)

Sin blos zwei 60mm lüfter wird sicher knapp aber hey dann laufen die hald nicht vollgas, müssen sie auch nicht, hauptsache ich kann was messen


----------



## element. (16 Februar 2011)

Wenn du Pech hast (eigentlich Glück, wenn das Netzteil einen Wert hat) schaltet es ab. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------

